# cloudy tank



## ian deuchar (9 Apr 2016)

my rio 125 has been running for five years,fully planted.Never any problems until a sick gourami caused a disease out break which killed 23 fish.However since treating it the tank has been constantly cloudy.Despite many water changes it is still showing a bad bacterial bloom.It is clear after water changes for ages until I switch the filter on .Murky again immediately.Help please


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2016)

Hi Ian ,Sorry to hear about your fish  This info could help you 

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/healthy-aquariums/cloudy-water-fish-tank-tips.aspx


----------



## ian deuchar (9 Apr 2016)

Thanks for this .Very interesting  info. Cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Apr 2016)

In most cases of cloudy water it's due to an in balance in bacteria and micro organism, keep good water movement and water changes up, be patience. A bag of purigen could help to keep/get the water clear, but this doesn't mean you have your balance back.


----------



## Lindy (11 Apr 2016)

Ian were you ever an art teacher at Kyle Academy?


----------



## ian deuchar (12 Apr 2016)

Hi Lindy yes I was and I only remember one Lindy


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2016)

With what are you treating the tank?? Many meds if liquid are deluted in ethanol. And adding alcohol to the tank can cause bacterial bloom and or a surface skim layer.
I had the same issue with using Praziquantel from Sera, which also is ethanol.. The first dose was ok the second dose it bloomed like i've never seen before..

Using Vodka in saltwater aquariums is kinda popular with some saltwater tank owners. And also report bacterial blooms going with it.
https://saltwater-conversion.com/pages/carbon-dosing


----------



## ian deuchar (13 Apr 2016)

Hi Lindy so nice to hear from you.Glad things are going well for you and Sara.In 1998 I just walked out one morning and never returned as I hated teaching,I have long since given up illustration and now just paint for myself and have occasional exhibitions and take part in group shows,I also work on large oil paintings mostly fantasy art,under the name Pironi which is my middle name,my mother was Italian,
I live with my wife Trisha, my eldest son Philip my dogs and my fish.My middle son owns a hotel in Germany with his partner and my two lovely granddaughters and my youngest son lives on an island with his weird hippy wife.I would love to meet up sometime and also talk to Sara as I have nice memories of you both.
With best wishes
Ian x
..


----------



## Lindy (14 Apr 2016)

Might want to reply via pm


----------

